# Finally, Native BASH support in Windows 10!



## xkm1948 (Aug 4, 2016)

I feel soo much better now I don't have to deal with dual booting Ubuntu and Windows 10. I don't even have to use VM anymore for my linux based programs. This is definitely the best feature of Windows 10 Redstone.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 4, 2016)

I agree I love it, I also need a link to that background tho.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welp it is too big to upload over here though and I can't seem to remember where i got this. Maybe interfacelift.com?


----------



## elitan (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice. Have you test the compatibility problems ?


----------

